# plugged smoke help



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i have a box of SP Beli's that is difficult to draw. They taste great, but i get a headache from pulling sooo hard. Any tips on unpluggin? my humi is a rock solid 65%rh with temps from 64-69degrees.


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

you could try letting them dry out a little outside of the cabinet. you could also try putting them in a new box that has been kept outside of the cabinet that would take some of the moisture from the cigars. a last attempt could be to use a draw poker or something like an ice pick to force a hole through the cigar. oh, 2 other methods... try to massage the tight area gently if you find it or try cutting more of the head off if it is a pyramid or beli.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

If they were rolled too tight (like many 98-00 smokes were) with too much tobacco to begin with or if the tobacco inside is twisted, theres not much that can be done about it other then trying to poke the hell outta em, or the alternative. (you dont wanna hear the alternative)


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> *... or the alternative. (you dont wanna hear the alternative) *


...send them to Matt


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

ESP said:


> *...send them to Matt  *


LMAO!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Plugged Cigars...
Poke them if you got them.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

poker said:


> *If they were rolled too tight (like many 98-00 smokes were) with too much tobacco to begin with or if the tobacco inside is twisted, theres not much that can be done about it other then trying to poke the hell outta em, or the alternative. (you dont wanna hear the alternative) *


besides that...

if they are young they will shrink with age...
i have cut a little more off of belis and it does open up...


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

> Plugged Cigars...
> Poke them if you got them.


This coming from bruce. he is the only guy i met to pick the only plugged cigar out of a fresh box of 25 everytime!


jimmy


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i will try to let them dry out a lil, that sounds like an idea. also i read somewhere about actually drilling the end with a bit to remove material vs moving it with a pick. if all else fail, i will just , well you will see.



-DC


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

VEL JUN02


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I would first put the cigars in a box outside of a humidor. I would not put them out in the open where the humidity is very low. I find that the wrappers tend to dry out too fast, and they tend to split while smoking. If this doesn't work, then I would run a small drill bit up and and down both ends of the cigar. If you still can't draw on them, give them to your boss.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

or other forum members for free


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

On second thought, at the humidity and temp you keep them under, there is no possible chance of them loosening up at all. You can go ahead and send them to me. I'll send you my address.:w


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

If your Humi is "rock solid" at 65/65's, the dry boxing may not help much.
"Draw Poker's" do help, I have used them mostly for nearly all my Cohiba Robusto's '98. Like others have said, many plugged ISOM's during 98-00. If you use the Draw Poker, try to leave the rod in the cigar for a while to help open it up and avoid poking too many holes in the cigar. If you need a sit for the Draw Poker, let me know.
I've tried drill bits before, but always seem to tear too much of my cigars...
Good luck.
:w


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

DaveC said:


> *VEL JUN02 *


I had a box of choix supremes tight as a frozen milkshake. even gave up all hope when they finally opened up at two years...

you could weigh them (to the fraction of a gram) and smoke the lightest ones now, put the rest away for a nice surprise next year...


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

DaveC said:


> *i have a box of SP Beli's that is difficult to draw. They taste great, but i get a headache from pulling sooo hard. Any tips on unpluggin? my humi is a rock solid 65%rh with temps from 64-69degrees. *


Dave, the fix is simple. You send them to me, I give you your choice of wrappers, and I turn your cigars into robustos. My cost is two cigars per box to fix 'em.

ASK ANYONE who was at the LOLH III who tried one of the "fixed" cigars. About 50 (or more) of them were handed out. They all had good draws.

Just MY $.02

OPT


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Re: plugged smoke help*



OnePyroTec said:


> *Dave, the fix is simple. You send them to me, I give you your choice of wrappers, and I turn your cigars into robustos. My cost is two cigars per box to fix 'em.
> 
> ASK ANYONE who was at the LOLH III who tried one of the "fixed" cigars. About 50 (or more) of them were handed out. They all had good draws.
> 
> ...


Interesting...I didn't think that was possible...just curious, what kind of wrappers do you have?
:w


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

???????



You can re-roll them?

WOW!


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

Phil said:


> *You can re-roll them?*


Yes he can. I've enjoyed the privelege of smoking one of OPT's very own hand made cigars. He does a damn fine job. Must have some Cuban blood in him somewhere.


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

*MOOCH ATTEMPT*


Can I offer a trade for one of you fine hand rolled cigars??


I would love to try one bro.



On another note OPT,

Is your name BOB??


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Re: plugged smoke help*



OnePyroTec said:


> *Dave, the fix is simple. You send them to me, I give you your choice of wrappers, and I turn your cigars into robustos. My cost is two cigars per box to fix 'em.
> 
> ASK ANYONE who was at the LOLH III who tried one of the "fixed" cigars. About 50 (or more) of them were handed out. They all had good draws.
> 
> ...


 Wayne does an excellent job of rerolling cigars
i have had him reroll hundreds for me over the last several years
( *%#*&@ danged customs)
but let me give you a bit of advice
instead of having him turn them into robustos pay a little extra and have him reroll them as beli's
the batch of upmann 2's i had him reroll for me turned out fantastic.
and even if he doesnt think so or admit it he does roll the torps very good now almost as good if not as good as the robustos

he also does a great job with pc's

i believe i still have a few of the ones he passed out at lolh3
that particular batch was punch petite punch's
that customs in their wisdom decided to slice up (#2
50 cabs of them along with a bunch more cigars) and then send them along to me.

for the past several years i clip and test draw every cigar and if it doesnt draw i set it aside and when i get a batch i sendem to wayne to fix.

He can and will make your cigars smokable!

k


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

_ for the past several years i clip and test draw every cigar and if it doesnt draw i set it aside and when i get a batch i sendem to wayne to fix. _

kerry- approximately how many cigars (%-wise) don't pass your draw test?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

#1 I have several wrapper types, PM for list if you need some fixed.

#2 mooch attempt noted. I will be making more in the near future.

#3 Robmcd, MOST of the last ones K was talking about, you could not do the draw test, they were either snaped or cut with a razor.

I think brandon got the last of the UGLY fixed cigars. I learn a little everytime I roll. :w 

OPT


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Phil said:


> **MOOCH ATTEMPT*
> 
> Can I offer a trade for one of you fine hand rolled cigars??
> 
> ...


Nope, it is Wayne

And I never trade, only give......sorry, you will just have to take some when they are done next time 'round :r

OPT


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for the reply OPT, I'll save any plugged cigars I have and then send them to you when I get enough.



Later bro!


Phil


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

so i left 2 sticks in an empty D4 box, smoked one tonite. The draw was definately easier, snug but much more pleasant. Thanks for the advice guys!!! i think that this will just be somewhat of a new habit with the SP's, kinda gotta plan ahead the smoking menu a lil i guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

*The Draw Poker*

Has anyone ever tried these things?


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: The Draw Poker*



scenes72 said:


> *Has anyone ever tried these things? *


If you want to destroy your cigar, they work great


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

yeah I never understood how it wouldnt CRUSH your cigar in that vice looking thing???


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

*The Draw Poker*

Had mine for about 2 years now, and they work for me...a little care needed to avoid ruining your cigar, but they do work. It saved a lot of plugged up smokes for me.
:w


----------



## CigarTom (Aug 27, 2003)

*plugged cigar cure*

Dave,
I've had this problem before. I friend of mine gave me some neat little bugs called cigar beetles. Being a friend, he only charged me $20 for them. Anyway, I put them in my humidor and they ate holes in my cigars, aleviating the draw problem. Hope this helps.
Tom


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

"haha, so funny i forgot to laugh" pee wee herman


man, the SP's would be the LEAST of my worries if that went down


----------

